

Detroit fire department has alert system made of pop cans, doorbells - lingben
http://www.freep.com/article/20140905/NEWS01/309050185/Detroit-fire-pop-can-fax

======
brewdad
There's only a little over 24 hours left to order, but if you want to help a
group of guys trying to make the best of a ridiculous situation, Ladder 22 is
trying to raise some funds here:

[http://teespring.com/DetroitTruck22TheDoubleDeuce#pid=212&ci...](http://teespring.com/DetroitTruck22TheDoubleDeuce#pid=212&cid=5819&sid=front)

